# Looking for Cassavetes Girl!



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey there...I was searching through the pen pal lists and found someone named Alexandra who's a writer that lives in LA. A writer myself, we seemed to have the exact same problems and I wanted to contact her. Unfortunately, her given e-mail address does not work! If anyone fitting this description reads this please contact me! Thanks...Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm still looking! PS -- Anyone else in LA?


----------

